# CBS renews a bunch of shows



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CBS announced renewal of the following:

How I Met Your Mother
The Big Bang Theory
2 Broke Girls
Mike & Molly
NCIS
NCIS: LA
Hawaii Five-0
Criminal Minds
CSI
Person Of Interest
The Mentalist
Blue Bloods
The Good Wife
The Amazing Race
Undercover Boss
60 Minutes
48 Hours Mystery


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How I Met Your Mother
- I wonder if that means we won't know the mother this year

The Big Bang Theory
- I thought they were already under a 3 year contract

2 Broke Girls
- Not surprising, it is actually an okay show

Mike & Molly
- Surprised a bit, but given Megan's popularity right now, not surprising

NCIS
- No Brainer

NCIS: LA
- No Brainer

Hawaii Five-0
- I wonder if the news that Alex is in rehab, is going to delay the new season

Criminal Minds
- Haven't watched in years.

CSI
- Which ones? All three? NY is my new favorite, Vegas is good... haven't watched Miami in at least 5 years

Person Of Interest
- Awsome... really good show

The Mentalist
- Watched one or two, but it looks like it is hitting its stride lately

Blue Bloods
- couldn't get into it, after three of four episodes.

The Good Wife
- I heard it has a great fan following, just not for us.

The Amazing Race
- Is this for one more Race? Or 3 or 4 more in the calendar year.

Undercover Boss
- I like some of recent episodes, especially the Checkers one.

60 Minutes
- I don't think this will every get canceled.

48 Hours Mystery
- Same here, since it is just comes when there is a good topic for it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> CSI
> - Which ones? All three? NY is my new favorite, Vegas is good... haven't watched Miami in at least 5 years


Vegas is renewed. Odds are that at least one of the other two will not be back.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Ortiz said:


> Vegas is renewed. Odds are that at least one of the other two will not be back.


Not enough New York City in NY. And Miami been the same for years. Both can go as far as I'm concern.

Where're *Unforgettable* or *A Gifted Man*?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm recording Person of Interest, guess it's safe to watch now.  

Hadn't really noticed before the rest of CBS is dead to me.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Mike & Molly
> - Surprised a bit, but given Megan's popularity right now, not surprising


One of my family's favorites... and surprisingly given that fact, it's got great ratings. You shouldn't have been surprised...



Drucifer said:


> Where're *Unforgettable* or *A Gifted Man*?


You can stick a fork in AGM, and most likely, you'd be able to safely do the same for "Unforgettable."

~Alan


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The subheadline at The Hollywood Reporter says "The fate of freshman dramas "Unforgettable" and "A Gifted Man," as well as its two "CSI" spinoffs remain uncertain" while part of the headline says "in 'Preliminary' Talks for 'Two and a Half Men'".

I also think "A Gifted Man" is history.

"Unforgettable" opposite ABC's ratings dud "Body of Proof" left a ratings opportunity for NBC. NBC, of course, didn't see it. IMHO "Unforgettable" won't be back at that time slot. But CBS may stick with Poppy Montgomery for one more year since CBS Television Studios gets a piece of the action as one of the production studios. I'm not sure what they are thinking about for Friday at 9:00.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> One of my family's favorites... and surprisingly given that fact, it's got great ratings. You shouldn't have been surprised...


We watched all of Season 1... but just couldn't get into season 2..
Decided that we will ultimately wait for DVD this summer.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Surprised survivor isn't in that list


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Surprised survivor isn't in that list


Survivor has already been renewed for two editions next season.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

phrelin said:


> IMHO "Unforgettable" won't be back at that time slot. But CBS may stick with Poppy Montgomery for one more year since CBS Television Studios gets a piece of the action as one of the production studios. I'm not sure what they are thinking about for Friday at 9:00.


Yeah... unlike AGM, I think there's a chance it will be back.... but I think that chance is slim. I think it will all come down to what they decide to do with the two remaining CSI franchises as well as what pilots they have coming their way.

Though I'm behind on them both (particularly Miami), I'd be just fine with "Miami" being cancelled, but I'm afraid NY will probably get the axe instead. 



Earl Bonovich said:


> We watched all of Season 1... but just couldn't get into season 2..
> Decided that we will ultimately wait for DVD this summer.


I watch a fair amount of comedies, but M&M and TBBT are the two comedies that truly keep me laughing from beginning to end.

~Alan


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update phrelin. 

Damn these networks and their "ratings!" I really like Unforgettable & Poppy Montgomery


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Survivor has already been renewed for two editions next season.


Sweet thanks for the update


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I stopped watching it years ago, but in 2006, _CSI:Miami_ was arguably "the most popular show in the world", based on its ranking in 20 different countries. So it might still be doing very well outside the U.S. :shrug:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5231334.stm


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Why don't all these police departments get all their 'specials' together. Between the Mentalist, Unforgettable, etc, they could solve anything!

Throw in Person of Interest and they could solve all crimes before they happen!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I watch a fair amount of comedies, but M&M and TBBT are the two comedies that truly keep me laughing from beginning to end.


_M&M's_ Carl and Victoria are very funny characters. A spin-off somehow featuring the two of them could be hilarious, IMHO.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Big Bang Theory is the only show I watch on CBS. It's good to see that syndication has further boosted its first-run numbers.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> CSI - Which ones? All three? NY is my new favorite, Vegas is good... haven't watched Miami in at least 5 years


NY is already gone; hasn't been on in weeks


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

phrelin said:


> "Unforgettable" opposite ABC's ratings dud "Body of Proof" left a ratings opportunity for NBC. NBC, of course, didn't see it. IMHO "Unforgettable" won't be back at that time slot. But CBS may stick with Poppy Montgomery for one more year since CBS Television Studios gets a piece of the action as one of the production studios. I'm not sure what they are thinking about for Friday at 9:00.


My guess is that Unforgettable will land on Friday at 8. It's in line with the programs the network seems to like for that timeslot, surreal in a non-threatening way (cf, Joan of Arcadia, A Gifted Man). At 9, it would make a reasonable crime block with Blue Bloods.

If it's not renewed, CBS will probably bring Poppy Montgomery back in a new vehicle, much as the network kept at it with Simon Baker and Alex McLaughlin.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve said:


> I stopped watching it years ago, but in 2006, _CSI:Miami_ was arguably "the most popular show in the world", based on its ranking in 20 different countries. So it might still be doing very well outside the U.S. :shrug:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5231334.stm


My guess is the only reason this show has remained on the air so long is due to the scenery and nothing more. We know it certainly is not for the acting or writing.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jimstick;ew n80328 said:


> NY is already gone; hasn't been on in weeks


It may have been bumped for several weeks due to March Madness and the like but I do see a new episode scheduled to be recorded this coming Friday (March 30)


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

You are correct sir! NY is back, and I just heard that Miami has been cancelled by CBS. Also Unforgettable and Rob are done.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

renbutler said:


> Big Bang Theory is the only show I watch on CBS. It's good to see that syndication has further boosted its first-run numbers.


Ditto.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I just turn 69 and by law am require to watch CBS.


----------

